# Water



## Madkito9 (Jan 5, 2015)

Wtf? I've had several pax ask me if I carry water in my x? Who the hell is carrying water driving x? Where would you put it? Why would you put yourself in that Situation? Most of this trips are $4, so you you keep $2 something minus the water expense. Wtf are you thinking?


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I recall another driver saying "thirsty? Open your mouth so I can piss in it!"


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Madkito9 said:


> Wtf? I've had several pax ask me if I carry water in my x? Who the hell is carrying water driving x? Where would you put it? Why would you put yourself in that Situation? Most of this trips are $4, so you you keep $2 something minus the water expense. Wtf are you thinking?


 don't forget to subtract gas , maintenance and car depreciation which leaves you with a hot negative loss on the trip for your invaluable time!


----------



## LyftrBmore (Dec 14, 2014)

I attended a drivers event not long ago where some of these drivers mentioned things they do that to me goes way out of their way for riders, IMO. Some talked about offering candy and water, others said they kept games in the back for the passengers (more for the drunks, they said). One guy mentioned he kept a TABLET IN THE BACK for the riders to play games on.

I'm sorry, but there is noooooo freaking way I'm doing anything like that. Candy and water is one thing I suppose, but that other stuff is rubbish to me. I'll provide a safe ride in a clean car, offer conversation if they want it, adjust the radio and the temperature in the vehicle to their preferences, and that's it.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

My answer has always been the same whenever I was asked about water dating back to my first day:

Uber has not sent it to me yet


----------



## The Madd Uber Driver (Jan 11, 2015)

Get the **** out here.. Water??? Only thing I'll offer is my aux and a iPhone charger to uSe.. They use it all and still no tips... Smh


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Lots of dumb people drive for Uber.


----------



## Madkito9 (Jan 5, 2015)

This week I ended up by USC...and had 1 group of drunk pax demand water and were pretty upset that I did not carry it for them (got negative review for that). And yesterday another group of drunk pax asked and were surprised that I don't have any...I wonder if uber offered water as they have a partnership for their students. Any who I will not carry water and wish to meet x drivers that do and see what they get out of carrying it.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I do this gig on Saturdays only. For a few hours. Chicago is pretty busy, but with those rates I am sorry for anyone who only has this job. Water? I can't afford it lol. I provide clean car and safe driving.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

I started to sometimes put water in my car when I was tying to get rid of some old cases of water stockpiled for the big one in the garage. I never offer the water,and the water in the rear cup holders stay there for quite awhile. I might go through 1 or 2 bottles a week at the most. Sometimes they last for weeks. Folks usually ask, some do not. 
I had my first request for gum the other day while taking a PAX to the airport. I said I did not have any but had some tic tacs. I gave her the container, She ended up taking the container! WTF? LOL


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

I do have water in my car, I just stock it on the sides of the car doors so if someone wants it they can take it. I spend $2 on 15 bottles that last a month.


----------



## Madkito9 (Jan 5, 2015)

Monica rodriguez said:


> I do have water in my car, I just stock it on the sides of the car doors so if someone wants it they can take it. I spend $2 on 15 bottles that last a month.


Monica....so are you prepared to explain why they are not cold, or provide straws cause Lord knows there some pax with lips stick...are you ready to get a bad review for these reasons..where do we draw the line? From you're experience having this extra perk has gotten you what?


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Madkito9 said:


> Monica....so are you prepared to explain why they are not cold, or provide straws cause Lord knows there some pax with lips stick...are you ready to get a bad review for these reasons..where do we draw the line? From you're experience having this extra perk has gotten you what?


I have not been asked that, yet and once I do the water will be gone! And I understand when people dont want to provide extras especially for uberx but since not many of my riders drink the water and I end up paying only $2/month for it, I think it looks nice.


----------



## Madkito9 (Jan 5, 2015)

Monica rodriguez said:


> I have not been asked that, yet and once I do the water will be gone! And I understand when people dont want to provide extras especially for uberx but since not many of my riders drink the water and I end up paying only $2/month for it, I think it looks nice.


Thanks for your input....when I signed up I knew I had to give up my stereo to pax..water I'm still not convinced....maybe uber needs a classification uber-with water


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Madkito9 said:


> Thanks for your input....when I signed up I knew I had to give up my stereo to pax..water I'm still not convinced....maybe uber needs a classification uber-with water


You don't have to do anything.


----------



## bunnydoodoo (Jan 6, 2015)

Same here with the gum. I had a big bowl of candy... good stuff like lindt and the passengers always asked me if it was left over halloween candy. It was an insult. I put a big thing of expensive gum in there and some chic took the whole thing. And a chic who lives beverly hills at that. *****. 
I think USC must be mentioning water in there stupid program that got with uber cause those kids always ask me too. I'm done with water and candy bowls. I keep gum for when they ask. As for USC, if i have to drop someone off there, i speed the **** out of there asap. Otherwise you get stuck there for $2.40 a pop. Also, i have an idea what uber does with all its billions. It starts other app jobs. I saw the interview where he was saying he wanted to start delivering food. Now i think he is doing it, but thru another app. I don't doubt he owns Postmates. I bet he wants to have an app for every subject. So no little guy can possible create it and make money. I bet he either pays guys to create them or buys ones that have just started. I feel if we even try one of these other job apps, we are gonna end up right here again. It'll start out good and end up stealing from you.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

Here is my current strategy:

From the get go I give them a quick spiel offering gum, mint, phone charger and hand sanitizer. I have the AUX cord at the ready but just wait for them to ask .. No water. First my rating is still high without offering it and second as someone mentioned I don't feel the expense/reward ratio is worth it. Plus my car has cloth seats I don't even wanna imagine an idiot spilling liquid.

Ive found something interesting, I don't need to actually give them the goodies for my intended effect of "wow you have everything!" to work.
I just offer everything at the beginning and that creates a friendly vibe in the car which I believe has translated into holding on to good ratings. Of course there are exceptions but as long as I offer it people think is cool and I win because most people don't go for what I offer.

The mints I have in the car is actually tin can of Altoids. So far only one passenger has taken me up for it. Think about it, Altoids come loose in the can, would you actually go in there if you knew that other people have put their fingers in there as well? I know I wouldn't, but I still come across as friendly and nice driver just for offering it. I offer gum, but I offer "sugar free" gum. Today's hipsters who do Yoga and masturbate at anything that's label Gluten free are skeeved out at the chemicals used in sugarless products. This means less people going for the gum as well, while coming across as nice and friendly. I started doing this a few months ago and so far I've only gone through one $1.00 pack of gum. The hand sanitizer is a cheap one I got for free at my real job, is not Purell and I've only been taken up for it once. The AUX plug has only been used twice and by that point when they ask and I tell them I have it, they are blown away that I "have EVERYTHING!" Just NO water.

So yes, I say offer the goodies but offer stuff in such a way that you will rarely be taken up for it so you can minimize your expense. 

And no, while I believe this has me in good ratings I rarely get tips with Uber. Lyft, that's another story. And BTW I'm doing this until I hit the 500 ride mark. My goal is to hit it with the highest rating possible. Once I hit 500 rides with a good rating...even these rarely used goodies will disappear......Excellent.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't offer anything for riders. I have an Apple lightning charger for my phone...if I am charged up and they ask that is all I offer. My Lyft rating is a 4.9, Uber 4.79. At least 30/300 of my Uber rides were at surge above 2x which is probably only reason my rating is a little lower there.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> I don't offer anything for riders. I have an Apple lightning charger for my phone...if I am charged up and they ask that is all I offer. My Lyft rating is a 4.9, Uber 4.79. At least 30/300 of my Uber rides were at surge above 2x which is probably only reason my rating is a little lower there.


Roughly, how many total rides do you have?


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

355 Uber, 245 Lyft


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> 333 Uber, 232 Lyft


Good for you man,


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Montgomery said:


> Good for you man,


Sry I edited my post after you quoted, forgot to include rides from 2015. thanks. Didn't start until October, racked em up quick. I quit driving Uber on Jan 8th when they cut rates and didn't Lyft for the next month either, too frustrated with ride-share. Back out Lyfting now though since it is still profitable, and the more they grow, the more it takes from Uber.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't offer anything in the way of food or water. Most rides are certainly not long enough for anyone to die from dehydration and you'll probably end up with opened water bottles that someone took 2 sips of and then left in your back seat. Gum or anything with a wrapper, the wrapper will end up on your floor or door pocket and I've found more than one piece of gum spit out and ground into my carpet. Au cord, do I really want to listen to their crap at high volume, don't think so. Phone charger, I have my android charger that I will let someone use, I did have an Iphone charger until someone stole it, not going to replace a stolen item I don't need for myself


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Madkito9 said:


> This week I ended up by USC...and had 1 group of drunk pax demand water and were pretty upset that I did not carry it for them (got negative review for that). And yesterday another group of drunk pax asked and were surprised that I don't have any...I wonder if uber offered water as they have a partnership for their students. Any who I will not carry water and wish to meet x drivers that do and see what they get out of carrying it.


^^^
OK, so this is off topic. Crucify me. 
USC is the absolute worst. 
The company that I used to be an owner/operator with in L.A. also has / had a thing going for USC students. 
One couple that knew about it had me pick them up and when I asked the whole car who was going to what airline this one couple said 'United'. We get to United and they said that they actually wanted to go to one of the car rental companies over on Airport Bl. So I take them over there and we get out but I push the lock button on the remote and the guy is already pulling on the door handle of the back door and when I told him that it's $5.00 for an extra stop he got pissed and said he wasn't going to pay.
This guy only wanted to scam in on the $11.00 ride from USC to LAX to rent a car. 
So I unlocked my door and started the van and he runs up to the window and asks where I'm going and I told him that I'm leaving with his luggage unless he pays the ten bux because when I shut off the engine, that's gonna be a third stop. 
Long story short, he paid it.


----------



## jerseymc (Jul 22, 2014)

A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away when uberx drivers were happy and at peace, gladly accepting all pings with an excitement, I had the following amenities for my rider's enjoyment.

Brand new 2014 ford fusion with leather and tinted windows
1. Water
2. mints / gum
3. auxiliary cable
4. mobile wifi
5. internet tablet
6. phone chargers
7. laptop charger

Of course, minimum fare was also $7.00 then.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I do waters and tissues in the armrest. ...there for them when they get in. 12pk ($2) lasts me a month


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

What a tired subject. Remember back when people were arguing about how high quality a water you should choose to give out? Listen new folks, this is your taxi business, you don't have to give anything to get ratings, not that you should care about ratings anyways. Thousand trips now, never gave a water, 4.9 last thirty days, 4.85 last 365, they rate mostly on vehicle and conversation. Neither of which require a free drink or snack to accomplish. I was asked once and I mentioned Uber Black if she was looking for a higher end service with free goodies. Of course she responded that was too expensive. Once you've actually done this for a while you'll see your ratings are affected less by one or two ******s a week and you'll get over analyzing each ride. If your consistently low all the water and gum won't save you either, it just means this isn't for you, your car isn't liked, your conversations are not liked, or your lack of city knowledge is not liked, it's one of those three things that will get you deactivated.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

y'all are doing wayyyyy too ****en much..water, mints, gum...why not throw in a ****en bj? you thirsty ****s!

do your job, get them there safe, shower, wash your car, don't get lost..that's it. Anything more is ****en overkill in my books..

Next thing we'll read is drivers offering iPad mini's for clients entertainment mounted on the headrest of your vehicle..for ****s sake..


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> What a tired subject. Remember back when people were arguing about how high quality a water you should choose to give out? Listen new folks, this is your taxi business, you don't have to give anything to get ratings, not that you should care about ratings anyways. Thousand trips now, never gave a water, 4.9 last thirty days, 4.85 last 365, they rate mostly on vehicle and conversation. Neither of which require a free drink or snack to accomplish. I was asked once and I mentioned Uber Black if she was looking for a higher end service with free goodies. Of course she responded that was too expensive. Once you've actually done this for a while you'll see your ratings are affected less by one or two ******s a week and you'll get over analyzing each ride. If your consistently low all the water and gum won't save you either, it just means this isn't for you, your car isn't liked, your conversations are not liked, or your lack of city knowledge is not liked, it's one of those three things that will get you deactivated.


Same here man..I don't offer anything but a ****en hello and maybe roll the windows down, I keep them locked...last 30 days 4.97, not a single ****en water given..overkill in my books.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

jerseymc said:


> A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away when uberx drivers were happy and at peace, gladly accepting all pings with an excitement, I had the following amenities for my rider's enjoyment.
> 
> Brand new 2014 ford fusion with leather and tinted windows
> 1. Water
> ...


...you're kidding right? WOW


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> I do waters and tissues in the armrest. ...there for them when they get in. 12pk ($2) lasts me a month


Same here, waters and tissue in each rear door. I get the little mini waters at Costco, I believe they are 8 ounces and are ridiculously cheap. I don't offer it to PAX, but they are there almost invisible in the cup holders. If someone asks I will point them out, or if someone is coughing or whatever I will offer it up, but that's it. Probably only lose a few each week.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Madkito9 said:


> Thanks for your input....when I signed up I knew I had to give up my stereo to pax..water I'm still not convinced....maybe uber needs a classification uber-with water


I am no longer giving up my radio to PAX so they can play shitty rap music at 50 on my radio. I took my AUX cord and shoved it in my glove box. **** those college boys and their cheap min fares wanting to blast that shit.

GET OFF MY LAWN TOO!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Same here man..I don't offer anything but a ****en hello and maybe roll the windows down, I keep them locked...last 30 days 4.97, not a single ****en water given..overkill in my books.


I'm with you, big hearty cheerful hello and how are you doing. The rest is up to them! I can get water for 11 cents a bottle at costco but that just isn't happening. BJ's, I have too much of a gag reflex so that would probably cost me on the ratings


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

jerseymc said:


> A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away when uberx drivers were happy and at peace, gladly accepting all pings with an excitement, I had the following amenities for my rider's enjoyment.
> 
> Brand new 2014 ford fusion with leather and tinted windows
> 1. Water
> ...


^^^
No Beano? 
You don't carry that stuff for treatment of toenail fungus? 
What a piker you are. LOL!


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

I just started, and am considering having a few bottles of water in the car this weekend to keep the drunks occupied.

As far as music goes, they have a few choices: whatever I feel like listening to, classic rock, punk, metal, pop, Sinatra, or nothing. I have different playlists, so at least they're all full of songs I actually like.

I only started this week, so I'm sure things will change, but I've gotten only 5 star ratings so far.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> I just started, and am considering having a few bottles of water in the car this weekend to keep the drunks occupied.
> 
> As far as music goes, they have a few choices: whatever I feel like listening to, classic rock, punk, metal, pop, Sinatra, or nothing. I have different playlists, so at least they're all full of songs I actually like.
> 
> I only started this week, so I'm sure things will change, but I've gotten only 5 star ratings so far.


Jacquie, seriously save your money...you can maintain a good rating and not have to give them waters n mints. Even when I gave out waters, those ****faces would litter in my car, throw the cap on the ground, leave half drunken bottles in my car, peel off the wrapper. Non appreciative assholes.

In the last 30 days, I've done 50+ trips and avg 4.97 rating. No water, no mints. You can just smile at these guys and it'll boos there egos, 5* for sure.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Jacquie said:


> I just started, and am considering having a few bottles of water in the car this weekend to keep the drunks occupied.
> 
> As far as music goes, they have a few choices: whatever I feel like listening to, classic rock, punk, metal, pop, Sinatra, or nothing. I have different playlists, so at least they're all full of songs I actually like.
> 
> I only started this week, so I'm sure things will change, but I've gotten only 5 star ratings so far.


It is going to be awesome to see Jacquie's post in about a month. Your perky now but somehow we know it can't be all sunshine and rainbows. I wonder how many girlfriends are going to be pissed with Jacquie if she drives on Valentine's Day?


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

OCBob said:


> It is going to be awesome to see Jacquie's post in about a month. Your perky now but somehow we know it can't be all sunshine and rainbows. I wonder how many girlfriends are going to be pissed with Jacquie if she drives on Valentine's Day?


I'm a painfully optimistic person. My life is seriously unicorns and glitter.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Jacquie said:


> I'm a painfully optimistic person. My life is seriously unicorns and glitter.


I used to be that way too. Then I started driving for Uber and meet many people. I still start every ride like it is my first so I get that 5 star rating.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

OCBob said:


> I used to be that way too. Then I started driving for Uber and meet many people. I still start every ride like it is my first so I get that 5 star rating.


I used to work car shows. No one can be worse than NASCAR ******** who don't realize you're being paid to be nice to them.


----------



## Dontpickupdrunks (Feb 4, 2015)

Catfished it's a male bro


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey! My ex told me he'd never share that picture with anyone!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> Hey! My ex told me he'd never share that picture with anyone!


what?! we have never dated, you're crazy!


----------



## Dontpickupdrunks (Feb 4, 2015)

Whoa gilf


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Dontpickupdrunks said:


> Whoa gilf


Depending on state that could be a GGILF


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> Hey! My ex told me he'd never share that picture with anyone!


^^^
Oh, so you're the one who borrowed my negligee?


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 12, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Oh, so you're the one who borrowed my negligee?


You were sleeping so soundly after the chloroform. I just couldn't resist borrowing it for a pic while you were knocked out.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> You were sleeping so soundly after the chloroform. I just couldn't resist borrowing it for a pic while you were knocked out.


^^^
I'm an extremely sound sleeper.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> I just started, and am considering having a few bottles of water in the car this weekend to keep the drunks occupied.
> 
> As far as music goes, they have a few choices: whatever I feel like listening to, classic rock, punk, metal, pop, Sinatra, or nothing. I have different playlists, so at least they're all full of songs I actually like.
> 
> I only started this week, so I'm sure things will change, but I've gotten only 5 star ratings so far.


I like a broad range of music, but favor punk/old alternative. If i get passengers in the 40-50 age range, I'll play 80s-90s music. People in their 20s-30s, I'll play more pop stuff. I mostly leave it on a station that plays a range of 80-s to current music.
I don't drive weekends, but sometimes I'll throw in a couple water bottles for late night drunks, hoping it may help save someone from puking in my car.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

jerseymc said:


> A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away when uberx drivers were happy and at peace, gladly accepting all pings with an excitement, I had the following amenities for my rider's enjoyment.
> 
> Brand new 2014 ford fusion with leather and tinted windows
> 1. Water
> ...


Yep, I remember those days.
$44 airport runs all day long.
Now the same run is $27.... bring back the $44 rides and I'll even offer cupcakes.
At $27 not only I don't offer anything I also don't drive anymore.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I like a broad range of music, but favor punk/old alternative. If i get passengers in the 40-50 age range, I'll play 80s-90s music. People in their 20s-30s, I'll play more pop stuff. I mostly leave it on a station that plays a range of 80-s to current music.
> I don't drive weekends, but sometimes I'll throw in a couple water bottles for late night drunks, hoping it may help save someone from puking in my car.


^^^
Or when a couple gets in the car and asks if it's ok for them to listen to Rush. 
I don't even have to think of where that button is and sometimes it gets a comment that I just press the button. 
If they comment on that I just say that his station is saved on the button on the right.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Jacquie said:


> I used to work car shows. No one can be worse than NASCAR ******** who don't realize you're being paid to be nice to them.


Don't say no one. Some Uber riders are great, others are the most entitled assholes you will ever meet in your life. They treat you as if you are their personal servant and need to shine and kiss their shoes before they leave the car. I wouldn't bother with water, it doesn't help your ratings. I always kept an emergency bottle in MY door in case I had someone on the brink of being sick but never in plain reach or sight. Drivers still providing treats gives riders a false sense of Uber paying decently (and hurts everyone else who doesn't/drives the entitlement mentality)...which they don't.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so are you guys offering lukewarm bottles of water on hot days?


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes, I just started, but I keep water. It is a minimal expense because most people don't take it. Buy the mini bottles at Kroger and keep them in a cooler in my hatch. The cooler plugs into the socket back there. Stop being so crabby.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> Don't say no one. Some Uber riders are great, others are the most entitled assholes you will ever meet in your life. They treat you as if you are their personal servant and need to shine and kiss their shoes before they leave the car. I wouldn't bother with water, it doesn't help your ratings. I always kept an emergency bottle in MY door in case I had someone on the brink of being sick but never in plain reach or sight. Drivers still providing treats gives riders a false sense of Uber paying decently (and hurts everyone else who doesn't/drives the entitlement mentality)...which they don't.


Stop the car and put them out. They are guests in your car and should behave as guests.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

LyftrBmore said:


> I attended a drivers event not long ago where some of these drivers mentioned things they do that to me goes way out of their way for riders, IMO. Some talked about offering candy and water, others said they kept games in the back for the passengers (more for the drunks, they said). One guy mentioned he kept a TABLET IN THE BACK for the riders to play games on.
> 
> I'm sorry, but there is noooooo freaking way I'm doing anything like that. Candy and water is one thing I suppose, but that other stuff is rubbish to me. I'll provide a safe ride in a clean car, offer conversation if they want it, adjust the radio and the temperature in the vehicle to their preferences, and that's it.


You sound like a cabbie.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Madkito9 said:


> This week I ended up by USC...and had 1 group of drunk pax demand water and were pretty upset that I did not carry it for them (got negative review for that). And yesterday another group of drunk pax asked and were surprised that I don't have any...I wonder if uber offered water as they have a partnership for their students. Any who I will not carry water and wish to meet x drivers that do and see what they get out of carrying it.


Did you put them out? No? Quit whining.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> I started to sometimes put water in my car when I was tying to get rid of some old cases of water stockpiled for the big one in the garage. I never offer the water,and the water in the rear cup holders stay there for quite awhile. I might go through 1 or 2 bottles a week at the most. Sometimes they last for weeks. Folks usually ask, some do not.
> I had my first request for gum the other day while taking a PAX to the airport. I said I did not have any but had some tic tacs. I gave her the container, She ended up taking the container! WTF? LOL


Did you put her out? Rate her a one? If not, why not?


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Monica rodriguez said:


> I have not been asked that, yet and once I do the water will be gone! And I understand when people dont want to provide extras especially for uberx but since not many of my riders drink the water and I end up paying only $2/month for it, I think it looks nice.


Exactly.


----------



## jerseymc (Jul 22, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> ...you're kidding right? WOW





Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> No Beano?
> You don't carry that stuff for treatment of toenail fungus?
> What a piker you are. LOL!


Like I said, That was a long time ago when the rates was twice what the current rate is at.

Just give a quick glimpse of my uber history. When I first started ubering, I would get off work, go home, shower, shave and put on a fresh shirt. Then head out to a car wash to wash the car before I start the app. Money was good even with no tips. After the first rate cut, all the amenities depleted, car washed once a week, went out to uber right from work. After the second rate cut, I was ubering to entertain myself when I got bored, most of the time driving around in my t-shirt and sweats. Then I got tired of uber and retired. That was last year. Now, I just come on here for fun and giggles. At current rate, you can't pay me enough to go out and deal with these entitled asses. Closing statement, you get what you pay for.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> y'all are doing wayyyyy too ****en much..water, mints, gum...why not throw in a ****en bj? you thirsty ****s!
> 
> do your job, get them there safe, shower, wash your car, don't get lost..that's it. Anything more is ****en overkill in my books..
> 
> Next thing we'll read is drivers offering iPad mini's for clients entertainment mounted on the headrest of your vehicle..for ****s sake..


You drove a cab, didn't you?


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Madkito9 said:


> Wtf? I've had several pax ask me if I carry water in my x? Who the hell is carrying water driving x? Where would you put it? Why would you put yourself in that Situation? Most of this trips are $4, so you you keep $2 something minus the water expense. Wtf are you thinking?


I'm one of those that put out 8 oz waters for pax (we are still a bit higher rate in our market), but I'm considering stopping. Had a pax, one of a group of 3 lady pax, ask about the water. She jokingly asked if there was a ruffie in it. She really was just joking, but she asked how I would know if another pax popped the cap and dropped a ruffie in for a later pax. Seriously...I'm already deemed a dumbass by many on here for putting out waters. Now I have to worry about a devil pax lacing one of my waters with drugs, which I will later be blamed (and likely convicted). Seriously reconsidering this water thing!


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

ChrisInABQ said:


> I'm one of those that put out 8 oz waters for pax (we are still a bit higher rate in our market), but I'm considering stopping. Had a pax, one of a group of 3 lady pax, ask about the water. She jokingly asked if there was a ruffie in it. She really was just joking, but she asked how I would know if another pax popped the cap and dropped a ruffie in for a later pax. Seriously...I'm already deemed a dumbass by many on here for putting out waters. Now I have to worry about a devil pax lacing one of my waters with drugs, which I will later be blamed (and likely convicted). Seriously reconsidering this water thing!


Everybody in modern life can tell if a top has been opened before.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Everybody in modern life can tell if a top has been opened before.


Agreed. But I'm not really worried about it actually happening...the concern is that someone can claim whatever they want and how would one defend themselves against that scenarios (made-up or not).


----------



## Wish Jones (Nov 19, 2014)

I offer water and gum. I honestly invest no more then 10 dollars in it monthly, and it lasts. Car cup of that gum with 50 pieces in it (2$ in walmart) and 2 to 3 cases of no name brand small water bottles (under 3$ each in walmart). Im in NYC and drive Uber SUV. Some times I get tips, most of the time I do not. I give everyone the same polite and respectable service. I have come across the occasional "entitled feeling pax" before... They realize real quick that bulls*t aint flying on this ride. lol


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I've done nearly 2K trips, and have been asked for water 2 or 3 times...And I make jokes about it, "What, did you mean to order Uber Black?"

Pax: hahaha
Me: What do I look like a convenience store? You want a sip of my coffee?
Pax: hahaha. but other drivers do it.
Me: Never underestimate the stupidity of my fellow Uber Brothers. You know how many pax would take 2 sips and leave the bottle?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

There a couple of liquor stores here in Vegas that give free water and ice to limo and sedan drivers.


----------



## Applantation (Feb 1, 2015)

jerseymc said:


> A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away when uberx drivers were happy and at peace, gladly accepting all pings with an excitement, I had the following amenities for my rider's enjoyment.
> 
> Brand new 2014 ford fusion with leather and tinted windows
> 1. Water
> ...


How is the Ford Fusion? Been eying it.


----------



## Applantation (Feb 1, 2015)

I offer water. I carefully calculated if it is worth it in the end. The answer is YES and I very often hear a genuine appreciation for it's availability (although it will very soon be taken for granted). There are, however, some who think they are supposed to be provided with water and if this somehow comes up, I make it very clear all of that is coming from my pocket and NO I am not obligated to provide water. But, what irritates me the most are idiots who drink the water and leave the water bottle on the floor or where I store the water. I now make it a habit to check if some idiot left an empty bottle BEFORE I rate him/her. I do not hesitate to drop a one star..no hesitation.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> Yes, I just started, but I keep water. It is a minimal expense because most people don't take it. Buy the mini bottles at Kroger and keep them in a cooler in my hatch. The cooler plugs into the socket back there. Stop being so crabby.


I used to do the same but now my 12 pack of beer takes that spot. Good times when you and your riders can enjoy a cold frosty one while giving them a pleasant but swervy ride home.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> Did you put them out? No? Quit whining.


You sure talk a lot of smack for someone that just started driving this week.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Goober said:


> I've done nearly 2K trips, and have been asked for water 2 or 3 times...And I make jokes about it, "What, did you mean to order Uber Black?"
> 
> Pax: hahaha
> Me: What do I look like a convenience store? You want a sip of my coffee?
> ...


I provide water and abundant NICE snacks. Blow them away snacks. Hell, I might even share my Dunkin Doughnut munchies with the nice pax!

I also get tips that run anywhere from 10-20% of my gross total fares, which includes the pax fares who don't tip.

So, ask me about water and snacks and I'll point to the $100-200 a week in tips compared to the snack/water cost of 20 bucks, if that. It's the only way to look at it.

With Uber my snack water costs were a LOSS because only 1 out of 30 pax tip, so with Uber, *** snacks and water. The only reason to snack/water the pax with Uber is to protect your ratings. So there may be a cost benefit there.


----------



## Cityofangels (Dec 10, 2014)

Let me see, gas is now at $3.00 a gallon here in L.A. and I am now getting pings to go pickbup riders 12 to 15 minutes away. These mother****ers want gum and water?! **** them.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

I have done about 600 rides between Uber and Lyft. I bought a case of water and a bag of mints when I started costing a total of 6 bucks. I still have half of that case of water and half the bag of mints in my car. So that is approx half a penny per ride.... If you feel great about saving all of those half pennys then don't ever complain about the occasional low rating or that you never get tips. Besides a number of my weekend night riders need the mints to keep from stankin up my car with their foul breath!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Andy1234 said:


> I have done about 600 rides between Uber and Lyft. I bought a case of water and a bag of mints when I started costing a total of 6 bucks. I still have half of that case of water and half the bag of mints in my car. So that is approx half a penny per ride.... If you feel great about saving all of those half pennys then don't ever complain about the occasional low rating or that you never get tips. Besides a number of my weekend night riders need the mints to keep from stankin up my car with their foul breath!


Just letting you guys know that heat and water bottles have been found to cause problems for the human body. Something about the chemicals they use in the plastic and heat. Not sure how I should respond to your post but you might have already known this study that came out a few months ago. I guess it might be a way to not have them be someone's future rider.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Just letting you guys know that heat and water bottles have been found to cause problems for the human body. Something about the chemicals they use in the plastic and heat. Not sure how I should respond to your post but you might have already known this study that came out a few months ago. I guess it might be a way to not have them be someone's future rider.


^^^
Yup.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

OCBob said:


> You sure talk a lot of smack for someone that just started driving this week.


He just needs a few weeks out in the wild.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

OCBob said:


> Just letting you guys know that heat and water bottles have been found to cause problems for the human body. Something about the chemicals they use in the plastic and heat. Not sure how I should respond to your post but you might have already known this study that came out a few months ago. I guess it might be a way to not have them be someone's future rider.


Power lines, cell phones, microwaves, plastics of any kind, cigarettes, alcohol, food preservatives... yes they all do bad things to the human body over time but I don't see anyone going back to living in caves and reverting to hunter and gathers. I don't force any of these bottles of water on people and if they are taking a bottle of water I doubt it is the first bottle of water they have consumed. What I'm saying is that it is a super cheap item that can only help your chances of a better rating and/or a tip. "This was a lousy Uber ride because you provided water and mints" said no one ever.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Andy1234 said:


> Power lines, cell phones, microwaves, plastics of any kind, cigarettes, alcohol, food preservatives... yes they all do bad things to the human body over time but I don't see anyone going back to living in caves and reverting to hunter and gathers. I don't force any of these bottles of water on people and if they are taking a bottle of water I doubt it is the first bottle of water they have consumed. What I'm saying is that it is a super cheap item that can only help your chances of a better rating and/or a tip. "This was a lousy Uber ride because you provided water and mints" said no one ever.


You should have told them that what they were describing was a "Limosine service". I'm surprised they didn't demand a built in 32 inch tv with hdv resolutions.


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> You should have told them that what they were describing was a "Limosine service". I'm surprised they didn't demand a built in 32 inch tv with hdv resolutions.


Anything beyond the cheap stuff they can wait for the rates to go up.... hope they don't hold their breath.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> He just needs a few weeks out in the wild.





DrJeecheroo said:


> You should have told them that what they were describing was a "Limosine service". I'm surprised they didn't demand a built in 32 inch tv with hdv resolutions.


^^^
Gotta tell you this...
Here in Vega$ and also in L.A., the people that take sedans or stretches are probably (with a few exceptions) are the absolute LEAST demanding. 
They don't want water, or booze, or complain about the rear air not being cold enough, they just want service and that's it. 
There was this one guy who ordered a stretch when I was doing my gig in L.A. and the rear air just wasn't cutting it so he asked if he could ride in front. 
REALLY nice guy picked up from a 1920's mansion in Pasadena. 
He became one of my 'regulars'... such a really nice guy. 
Always a hundred dollar tipper, and I transported him about 20 times. 
BTW, when I switched over to my own car with that company, he said to me, "This is a really great car". 
My own car was a TC Exec L. and he loved it... and he was a young guy, like maybe 30 or maybe 34, and not one of those demanding pukes.
He always called me on my cell giving me a day's notice and guess what? 
I still get personally signed Christmas cards from him and even a great card on my birthday... and yes, the birthday card had a tip in it.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I've never had tips quite those amounts. But doing a lot of airport runs (to and from), I've noticed that best tippers and pax, are like what you described, in this case, ones with minimal luggage, very appreciative etc. And then there are the ones with several suitcases and fussy about every little nuance. Fortunately it's been mostly a positive experience.

So far I've yet to get a xmas card. I did get a few birthday cards though.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I've never had tips quite those amounts. But doing a lot of airport runs (to and from), I've noticed that best tippers and pax, are like what you described, in this case, ones with minimal luggage, very appreciative etc. And then there are the ones with several suitcases and fussy about every little nuance. Fortunately it's been mostly a positive experience.
> 
> So far I've yet to get a xmas card. I did get a few birthday cards though.


^^^
Gotta tell you one little thing. 
The guy that I mentioned sometimes had luggage that wouldn't let the trunk close and had to be held down by that strap that most liveries have installed to keep the trunk from beating up and down on the luggage. 
I was just saying that the people that take sedans and stretches all the time have become used to good service, and usually, they even have water in their own fridges that they bring with them.

I am actually astonished regarding the demanding nature of particularly Uber X pax who want all kinds of amenities but still refuse to tip. 
WTF?

There really has to be a polite and somewhat classy way of bringing these people down to their own level.

Face it... they are bus riders who are calling Uber for a point to point drop off. 
And those fkrs can't tip??? WHAT!!!
And then they are telling you from the back seat that there is a better route when if they were taking a bus they would be left off blocks and blocks away from their destination? WTF!!!

You know what? 
I REALLY hope that Uber comes here to Vegas, and I can use my little 'Entry Level' Mercedes for Uber X. 
I really wanna see how this comes down for myself.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I provide water and abundant NICE snacks. Blow them away snacks. Hell, I might even share my Dunkin Doughnut munchies with the nice pax!
> 
> I also get tips that run anywhere from 10-20% of my gross total fares, which includes the pax fares who don't tip.
> 
> ...


what are you driving on, lyft nowadays?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Goober said:


> what are you driving on, lyft nowadays?


Strictly Lyft with a smattering of XL when I can find a suitable fishing spot to keep my Uber acct. active, just in case they get their driver shit back in order.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Wish Jones said:


> I offer water and gum. I honestly invest no more then 10 dollars in it monthly, and it lasts. Car cup of that gum with 50 pieces in it (2$ in walmart) and 2 to 3 cases of no name brand small water bottles (under 3$ each in walmart). Im in NYC and drive Uber SUV. Some times I get tips, most of the time I do not. I give everyone the same polite and respectable service. I have come across the occasional "entitled feeling pax" before... They realize real quick that bulls*t aint flying on this ride. lol


Gum and cheap UberX pax would worry me. Have you checked under your seats for used gum? Maybe you can flatten it out, wrap some foil on it and re-serve?


----------



## Wish Jones (Nov 19, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Gum and cheap UberX pax would worry me. Have you checked under your seats for used gum? Maybe you can flatten it out, wrap some foil on it and re-serve?


I actually do not do UberX. Strictly UberBlack/SUV. Nothing under the seats either lol.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Here's some candy I'm sure the uber pax would enjoy:


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Wish Jones said:


> I actually do not do UberX. Strictly UberBlack/SUV. Nothing under the seats either lol.


Good thing yer checkin...


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

How much do you spend on water each shift?


----------



## pael (Feb 7, 2015)

Water is the answer!

My ratings were steadily dropping and it was very frustrating. I finally started offering water last week and have had 5 star ratings since. I actually only have a water bottle for myself and if they accept the offer then I'll pass them my bottle and tell them to wipe their lips first. Luckily most people have said no and everybody else has laughed but they are still lipping my water bottle if they do take a sip and I'm not sure how to stop it since asking them to wipe their lips doesn't seem to help. =\

One time the dude was kind of gay looking and I didn't want to offer him a sip of my water so I acted like I accidentally left my water cooler at home and that also worked.

It also helps to offer water by saying "You don't want any water, do you?" like it's silly to even be offering.

I've come to the conclusion that if you want good ratings you have to offer them something for free... might as well offer them a sip of your water. It works!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

"I've come to the conclusion that if you want good ratings you have to offer them something for free..." I agree as long as it's not money out of my pocket.


----------



## pael (Feb 7, 2015)

Water is really cheap when you buy 12 or more bottles at a time.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lidman said:


> "I've come to the conclusion that if you want good ratings you have to offer them something for free..." I agree as long as it's not money out of my pocket.


I did an experiment for a week and offered candy (mints caramels and taffy). Got LESS tips (lol well $2 that week and average 10-15 per week previously) and rating went down. I've been working about 36 hours. 5pm- 3am Thur-Sat and maybe a few hours sunday or wednesday. Pretty much the same customers as far as i can tell. Did get candy wrappers on the floor despite pointing out the trash container and bits of dry candy in the seats.

So no more candy for my pax. Maybe they think I'm already making tons of money if I'm giving out candy.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

pael said:


> Water is really cheap when you buy 12 or more bottles at a time.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So no more candy for my pax. Maybe they think I'm already making tons of money if I'm giving out candy.


The recent attack as shown on video on an UBER driver here in SD County showed the Driver had tons of candy. I guess that didn't help so much.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I did an experiment for a week and offered candy (mints caramels and taffy). Got LESS tips (lol well $2 that week and average 10-15 per week previously) and rating went down. I've been working about 36 hours. 5pm- 3am Thur-Sat and maybe a few hours sunday or wednesday. Pretty much the same customers as far as i can tell. Did get candy wrappers on the floor despite pointing out the trash container and bits of dry candy in the seats.
> 
> So no more candy for my pax. Maybe they think I'm already making tons of money if I'm giving out candy.


 Uber must have convinced the pax that riding with uber was the equivalence of what kids get on Halloween night.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberHammer said:


>


I had 2 pax the other day going home drunk from a strip club. Lawyers and I know that because they told me so and that I could run the red lights as they would get me out of the ticket if I got one.

The moment they got in the car one asked if I had water. I said only what I was drinking and then asked "so they had booze but no water in the club?" Response was "Yes but they charge for it."

Minimum fare ride to an expensive high rise. $5.10 they paid (10 cents city tax here). I got $3.20. Was after guarantee of $38/hr so didn't care but they didn't know that.

Sometimes I just want to ask these pax just what the hell they are thinking.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

LyftrBmore said:


> I attended a drivers event not long ago where some of these drivers mentioned things they do that to me goes way out of their way for riders, IMO. Some talked about offering candy and water, others said they kept games in the back for the passengers (more for the drunks, they said). One guy mentioned he kept a TABLET IN THE BACK for the riders to play games on.
> 
> I'm sorry, but there is noooooo freaking way I'm doing anything like that. Candy and water is one thing I suppose, but that other stuff is rubbish to me. I'll provide a safe ride in a clean car, offer conversation if they want it, adjust the radio and the temperature in the vehicle to their preferences, and that's it.


POST #4 /LyftrBmore: By jove, I think

he's got it! Exactly that. No more or less.
Welcome to UP.Net Forums from Sunny
Marco Island, Florida: closer than you
might think!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Madkito9 said:


> Wtf? I've had several pax ask me if I carry water in my x? Who the hell is carrying water driving x? Where would you put it? Why would you put yourself in that Situation? Most of this trips are $4, so you you keep $2 something minus the water expense. Wtf are you thinking?


POST # 1 / @Madkito9 : WTF? WTF!

O.K. we all got the "Mad" part of 
@Madkito but, PLEASE, lighten up!

There's so, SO MUCH that's infuri-
ating about #[F]Uber that at the rate
you're going you'll Spontaneously
Combust by Friday. Oy, vey! Take
two fistfuls of Chill Pills today.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Montgomery said:


> Here is my current strategy:
> 
> From the get go I give them a quick spiel offering gum, mint, phone charger and hand sanitizer. I have the AUX cord at the ready but just wait for them to ask .. No water. First my rating is still high without offering it and second as someone mentioned I don't feel the expense/reward ratio is worth it. Plus my car has cloth seats I don't even wanna imagine an idiot spilling liquid.
> 
> ...


POST # 17 / @Montgomery: Excellent...

Indeed, sir. But, just so that I'm clear
on the correct order of things. Do I
get I get "skeeved" first, then do Yoga,
masturbate-to-GlutenFree and finish
with the NonPurell hand sanitizer?
Or have I mucked up the Order of
Things?

Bison don't do Yoga but we're Awesome
at Zen Meditation.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> What a tired subject. Remember back when people were arguing about how high quality a water you should choose to give out? Listen new folks, this is your taxi business, you don't have to give anything to get ratings, not that you should care about ratings anyways. Thousand trips now, never gave a water, 4.9 last thirty days, 4.85 last 365, they rate mostly on vehicle and conversation. Neither of which require a free drink or snack to accomplish. I was asked once and I mentioned Uber Black if she was looking for a higher end service with free goodies. Of course she responded that was too expensive. Once you've actually done this for a while you'll see your ratings are affected less by one or two ******s a week and you'll get over analyzing each ride. If your consistently low all the water and gum won't save you either, it just means this isn't for you, your car isn't liked, your conversations are not liked, or your lack of city knowledge is not liked, it's one of those three things that will get you deactivated.


POST # 27/@BlkGeep : I love it when

Professor Geep is in Town doing a
Spud Clinic! BOOYAH!

P.S.: I can imagine you wielding a Highly
Polished Chrome Colt in .38 Super, but
I really doubt iPhone6 or NuLaptop
become Target Practice!


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 27/@BlkGeep : I love it when
> 
> Professor Geep is in Town doing a
> Spud Clinic! BOOYAH!
> ...


My current carry is a Ruger LC9 with Lasermax, pretty much always with me, very slim, still packs a punch, fits great in any pocket from jeans to basketball shorts. When I hit the desert it's usually my AK. Have several three gallon water jugs my wife was getting rid of and her old eMachine laptop as well as a handful of old smart phones past their prime in my shit to shoot pile right now. Twelve gauge slugs are the ultimate eraser for an old hard drive.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> My current carry is a Ruger LC9 with Lasermax, pretty much always with me, very slim, still packs a punch, fits great in any pocket from jeans to basketball shorts. When I hit the desert it's usually my AK. Have several three gallon water jugs my wife was getting rid of and her old eMachine laptop as well as a handful of old smart phones past their prime in my shit to shoot pile right now. Twelve gauge slugs are the ultimate eraser for an old hard drive.


POST # 105 / @BlkGeep : Gotta love a

Shottie when ya want to BLAST stuff.

There used to be an area in the #d Aves.
of Golden Gate (Easternmost Naples &
just South of Alligator Alley: 50 miles
one-way) that Other Artifact Executioners
just referred to as SW 68th St.

I renamed
it "The Appliance Park" or "Tetanus City!"


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm sure I'm shooting at the east valley equivalent, although it's not too well known so I'll keep it that way.



....gotta go, surge!


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

Madkito9 said:


> Wtf?


 How do you mean? I don't understand.



Madkito9 said:


> Who the hell is carrying water driving x?


 Me and hundreds of thousands of other UberX drivers. But that doesn't even directly depend on whether I'm driving UberX or not. Water is always in my car.



Madkito9 said:


> Where would you put it?


 In my car I put them to door pockets, cupholders and carry extra in my trunk as well. Do you have door pockets, cupholders and trunk in your car?



Madkito9 said:


> Why would you put yourself in that Situation?


 Again, I don't understand the question, sorry.



Madkito9 said:


> Most of this trips are $4, so you you keep $2 something minus the water expense. Wtf are you thinking?


I'm thinking twenty 0.5L bottles of water cost under 3$. With average consumption rate of approximately 20% of all Uber rides (that is only 1/5 of riders will actually drink your water) that requires about a whopping 15$ expense in order to provide water supply for an UberX to last you five hundred rides. For me that's enough for four months straight. Might be different for you, but the water expense is still negligible. Even considering most of your trips are 2$ for you, water expense is approximately 1% of your income, which is nothing.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

There are some water Nazi's here from time to time.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

biozon said:


> How do you mean? I don't understand.
> 
> Me and hundreds of thousands of other UberX drivers. But that doesn't even directly depend on whether I'm driving UberX or not. Water is always in my car.
> 
> ...


So you are purposely trying to harm your PAX by giving them water that has been hanging out in your car for months on end? Look up for what happens when water is exposed to heat for a long time of the time.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

OCBob said:


> *So you are purposely trying to harm your PAX by giving them water that has been hanging out in your car for months on end?* Look up for what happens when water is exposed to heat for a long time of the time.


Uh, yeah. Your point?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I keep some mints in my car, the single wrapped starlight mints a big bag for $2.59 as for water no, my radio is mine the only thing I will adjust is the air as I like it as cold as possible I keep it on the lowest setting but as cold as it will go and have only had 2 people ask me to turn it down. If people want to talk I will have a conversation with them, some people just want to be left alone or talk among themselves and I act like I don't hear a thing they are saying. I am pretty new but have only had 1 pax rate me below a 5. I am not there to kiss anyones ass just take them from point A to point B while being friendly and keeping my car clean.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I think our forum needs a new rule, anyone with less than two hundred and fifty trips should not be sighting their score as evidence of anything. Your rating isn't even live until five hundred ratings, your a rookie. This is like writing to Penthouse about your exploits the day after you lost your virginity. You got your your toes wet, doesn't make you a swimmer.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> I think our forum needs a new rule, anyone with less than two hundred and fifty trips should not be sighting their score as evidence of anything. Your rating isn't even live until five hundred ratings, your a rookie. This is like writing to Penthouse about your exploits the day after you lost your virginity. You got your your toes wet, doesn't make you a swimmer.


True I only have 64 trips and probably won't make it to 250.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I did 77 trips my first week.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

water? They want water? Unless i turn my car into a convenience store and I charge $2 a bottle they aint getting any water.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Bob Smith said:


> water? They want water? Unless i turn my car into a convenience store and I charge $2 a bottle they aint getting any water.


 Exactly. Or if they demand a beverage stop off at a convenience store (way of the way keep the meter running)and they go in and buy one. Then proceed to their destination.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> I did 77 trips my first week.


I worked 3 days total but I will do a slow clap in your honor.


----------

